# [HELP NEEDED]Starting My New Website



## Amithansda (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a prior experience on ASP.Net aspx page coding, SQL server, MVC 3. I have created a site on my Local machine and tested on LAN.

Now, my concern is how can I put my website online?

I know I have to buy a domain, may be a shared server space. But I don't have a clear idea.

And another query, What do I have to do if I want host my site from my computer? I mean I can use a spare machine on which the site's data will be stored?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 11, 2014)

Here are the steps, points wise : 

1. Yes, you have to buy a domain.
2. You need to buy Hosting, start with shared hosting. If you need more traffic you can move to VPS afterwards. Also you may consider Cloud computing (Azure), but do read the advantages and disadvantages of cloud computing.

You may host the website from your home, but for that you need to have a great internet connection with enormous bandwidth to serve the requests. You can buy a Static IP and map it with domain name (that is what are done in servers using DNS).

So if this is for experimental / tutorial purpose then it's fine, else if you are considering serious business, then the constraints are....

1. Internet Connection, Bandwidth
2. Power, you need to keep your PC + Modem turned on for 24x7x365.
3. Powerbackup in case of power failure
4. Cooling, normal PC's are not intended to run for 24x7x365.
5. Cost (Monthly Electric Bill)
6. Server security

So as you can see above, for experimental purpose, it's fine, you'd run it for few days or so, but if you are considering serious business there are many factors.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2014)

Website created by using Microsoft tools require windows based web hosting. with few tweaks and hack you can run on Linux based hosting too but won't perform best so just make sure you get Windows Hosting.


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 11, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Website created by using Microsoft tools require windows based web hosting. with few tweaks and hack you can run on Linux based hosting too but won't perform best so just make sure you get Windows Hosting.



Thanks for the response. Yaa, I will go for windows hosting only.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Here are the steps, points wise :
> 
> 1. Yes, you have to buy a domain.
> 2. You need to buy Hosting, start with shared hosting. If you need more traffic you can move to VPS afterwards. Also you may consider Cloud computing (Azure), but do read the advantages and disadvantages of cloud computing.
> ...



Yeah, Its kinda experimental for three or four months. Lemme see the response then would go for bigger things. And tell me one more thing, For the vendors like GoDaddy, BigRock....Shared Server and a Domain, don't they come in single package or I have buy them separately?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2014)

2 different things. domain is name like yourwebsite.com hosting is to store/host your file on their server so it can be accessible 24x7 365. 
i suggest stay away from bigrock and godaddy. (personal opinion) Domain: *www.namecheap.com/ for hosting i have to lookup for windows based.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2014)

@OP.. if it is for experimental purpose, try to look for free web hosting services rather than going for paid one. 

For paid one, you can buy them seperately. you can choose hosting from vendor 1 and domain name reg from vendor 2. Or you can buy them in package. up to you.


----------



## Kingpin007 (Mar 12, 2014)

try 000webhost?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2014)

As already mentioned by TheHumanBot, Domain and Hosting are seperate entities, so better keep them seperate.

Yeah the companies who offer hosting, they offer domain too in a package, which avoids the manual DNS configuration on domain side. But don't go for that, because if you face any problem with webhost and try to change later they doesn't help that much. So it's always better to buy domain and hosting from different places.

Yeah stay away from Bigrock, they are not that good as much as they advertise. And for godaddy, they have 1000's of other problems, the main one being customized control panel of their which is not easy to use.

For domain : I would suggest Mitsu / Namecheap
For hosting : Windows Hosting - Shared Windows ASP Web Hosting - Best (If you can afford), Managed Dedicated Server Hosting and Managed VPS Hosting by HostDime India - Ok'ish (Low price).

I believe, Hostgator is everyone's favorite.

There are 1000's of hosting providers, choosing the best one itself is another big challenging task.

You can try spending some time reading the threads on below mentioned forums. That will help you decide some.

*forums.digitalpoint.com/forums/web-hosting.122/ 
Web Hosting Talk - The largest, most influential web hosting community on the Internet
Web Hosting Forum


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 13, 2014)

singup under your own affiliate link and get your money back for hosting.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 13, 2014)

Was looking for the same query....

After i buy the domain name and hosting service, the next step would be building the actual website.
Which ones are the easy to use website builders? came across wix.com as suggested by some friends. Any other?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 13, 2014)

^ install WordPress then google 2 things "business wordpress themes" and youtube " wordpress beginners tutorials " youtube got some 1 hour videos on same.


----------

